# S5-Adapter für die USB-, Ethernet- oder serielle Schnittstelle



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Mai 2007)

Guten Tag,

auch heute sind weltweit noch zahlreiche S5-Steuerungen
im Einsatz. Zum Zugriff auf die TTY-Schnittstelle der S5-
Steuerungen erhalten Sie von uns verschiedene *Adapter*
für die USB-, Ethernet- oder serielle Schnittstelle:


für die *USB*-Schnittstelle:
ACCON-COM-Kabel USB (Länge 3 m oder 5 m, Lieferung mit 
Treiber-Software für Windows 2000 und XP)
für *Ethernet*:
ACCON-S5-LAN (S5-Zugriff über Ethernet, auch mehrere 
Geräte gleichzeitig durch integrierten Multiplexer, Lieferung 
mit Treiber-Software für Windows 2000 und XP)
für die *serielle* Schnittstelle:
ACCON-COM-Kabel (Länge 3 m,  5 m oder 10 m)
ACCON-COM-Adapter (Länge 1,8 m, galvanisch getrennt, 
verlängerbar)
Die S5-Adapter sind mit folgenden Anwendungen getestet und freigegeben:


STEP 5-Software von Siemens
S5-Programmiersoftware ACCON-PG
S7/S5-OPC-Server
SPS-Bibliothek ACCON-AGLink
SPS-Analyser AutoSPy
Wählen Sie die für Sie passenden S5-Adapter und bestellen 
Sie Ihre persönlichen Exemplare noch heute *online*.

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch unseren neuen Katalog 01 2007 
mit aktueller Automatisierungstechnik-CD per Post. Senden Sie 
uns dazu bitte eine E-Mail oder füllen Sie das Onlineformular aus. 
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

